# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Lähijunia I ja P liikennöidään ruuhka-aikoina kahden yksikön mittaisilla junilla 30.11. alkaen

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Max

Tästähän uutisoitiin aikanaan, että kahden yksikön mittaisiin juniin siirrytään "marraskuun aikana". Ihmettelinkin, kun alkuviikolla tulin Pasilasta kotiin yhden yksikön mittaisella junalla klo 16:23, että eikö nyt siten olekaan siirrytty, mutta tosiaan jatkuuhan se marraskuu ensi maanantaihin  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mahtaako Sm1-kaluston käyttö lisääntyä? Aivan viime viikkoina olen havainnut liikenteessä enää kuusi runkoa: 6028, 6034, 6037, 6041, 6044 ja 6049. Aikatauluihin on merkitty 30.11.2015 alkaen ei-mataliksi vuoroiksi arkisin ruuhka-aikaan huomattavan paljon lähtöjä A-, E-, K-, S- ja U-reiteillä. Sitä aikataulut eivät sitten kerrokaan, minkä pituisia ko. junat ovat. Esimerkiksi jos A:t lyhennetään yhden yksikön pituisiksi (vielä tähän asti ruuhka-A:t vanhalla kalustolla on ajettu kaksirunkoisina), niin siinä säästyy runkoja.

----------


## petteri

HSL tai varsinaisesti Pääkaupunkiseudun junakalusto Oy tilasi syyskuussa 2014 Sm5-junia 34 yksikköä lisää, jotka toimitetaan kalustomääräysmuutosten vuoksi pikatahtia toukokuuhun 2017 mennessä. Kohtapuolin uusia Sm5 junia pitäisi ilmestyä raiteille kovaa tahtia, vai joko niistä on jotain havaintoja tai tietoa milloin uudet junat tulevat käyttöön?

----------


## mihi

> Mahtaako Sm1-kaluston käyttö lisääntyä? Aivan viime viikkoina olen havainnut liikenteessä enää kuusi runkoa: 6028, 6034, 6037, 6041, 6044 ja 6049. Aikatauluihin on merkitty 30.11.2015 alkaen ei-mataliksi vuoroiksi arkisin ruuhka-aikaan huomattavan paljon lähtöjä A-, E-, K-, S- ja U-reiteillä. Sitä aikataulut eivät sitten kerrokaan, minkä pituisia ko. junat ovat. Esimerkiksi jos A:t lyhennetään yhden yksikön pituisiksi (vielä tähän asti ruuhka-A:t vanhalla kalustolla on ajettu kaksirunkoisina), niin siinä säästyy runkoja.


Onhan VR:llä myös 50 Sm2-yksikköä...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:15 ----------




> HSL tai varsinaisesti Pääkaupunkiseudun junakalusto Oy tilasi marraskuussa 2014 Sm5-junia 34 yksikköä lisää, jotka toimitetaan kalustomääräysmuutosten vuoksi pikatahtia toukokuuhun 2017 mennessä. Kohtapuolin uusia Sm5 junia pitäisi ilmestyä raiteille kovaa tahtia, vai joko niistä on jotain havaintoja tai tietoa milloin uudet junat tulevat käyttöön?


Itseasiassa 40 junaa.

----------


## petteri

> Itseasiassa 40 junaa.


Kappas. HSL tilasikin muutama viikko sitten vielä kuusi Sm5- junaa lisää, syyskuun 2014 34 kappaleen tilauksen lisäksi. Yhteensä Sm5:ia on sitten toukokuussa 2017 yhteensä 81 kappaletta liikenteessä, kun nyt niitä on 41. Samalla Sm2:t varmaan myös paalataan, ainakin suurimmalta osin.

----------


## Melamies

Flirtit kuuluvat selkeästi luokkaan onnistuneet ostokset.

Toivottavasti niiden sisäiseen ja ulkoiseen kunnossapitoon satsataan riittävästi, ne tulevat kuitenkin olemaan käytössä pitkään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onhan VR:llä myös 50 Sm2-yksikköä...


On totta ihmeessä, mutta nehän ovat olleet kovassa käytössä koko ajan, eivät kai ne mitään uutta lisäystä tuo 30.11. alkaen?

----------


## aki

> Mahtaako Sm1-kaluston käyttö lisääntyä? Aivan viime viikkoina olen havainnut liikenteessä enää kuusi runkoa: 6028, 6034, 6037, 6041, 6044 ja 6049. Aikatauluihin on merkitty 30.11.2015 alkaen ei-mataliksi vuoroiksi arkisin ruuhka-aikaan huomattavan paljon lähtöjä A-, E-, K-, S- ja U-reiteillä. Sitä aikataulut eivät sitten kerrokaan, minkä pituisia ko. junat ovat. Esimerkiksi jos A:t lyhennetään yhden yksikön pituisiksi (vielä tähän asti ruuhka-A:t vanhalla kalustolla on ajettu kaksirunkoisina), niin siinä säästyy runkoja.


Eiköhän olemassaolevien Sm1:n käyttö lisäänny ainakin talven ja kevään ajaksi kunnes uusia flirttejä alkaa tulemaan liikenteeseen. Vaikea uskoa että nykyisiä ruuhka-ajan runkopituuksia voidaan ainakaan lyhentää.

----------


## jodo

Vahva MUTU-tuntuma sanoo että seisovat Sm1:t eivät enää palaa ladulle.

----------


## 8.6

> Mahtaako Sm1-kaluston käyttö lisääntyä? Aivan viime viikkoina olen havainnut liikenteessä enää kuusi runkoa: 6028, 6034, 6037, 6041, 6044 ja 6049. Aikatauluihin on merkitty 30.11.2015 alkaen ei-mataliksi vuoroiksi arkisin ruuhka-aikaan huomattavan paljon lähtöjä A-, E-, K-, S- ja U-reiteillä. Sitä aikataulut eivät sitten kerrokaan, minkä pituisia ko. junat ovat. Esimerkiksi jos A:t lyhennetään yhden yksikön pituisiksi (vielä tähän asti ruuhka-A:t vanhalla kalustolla on ajettu kaksirunkoisina), niin siinä säästyy runkoja.


Ainakin tänä aamuna on osa A-junista ollut liikentessä yksirunkoisena ja osa kaksirunkoisena. Samoin K-junia on ajettu kahdella yksiköllä kolmen sijaan. Toivottavasti tämä johtuu vain siitä, että pitkään pois käytöstä ollutta Sm1-kalustoa ei ole saatu ajoissa käyttökuntoon. Muuten palvelutaso huononee paljon näiden reittien varrella, koska suurin osa pitää jostain syystä vanhoja junia uusia huonompina ja kaikki pitävät lyhyitä junia huonompina. Lisäksi pitkien pysähdysaikojen ongelma siirtyy kehäradalta K- ja A-juniin, kun ihmiset eivät tiedä, onko juna pitkä vai lyhyt. Asemilla joudutaan odottamaan, kun pitkän junan kohdassa junaa odottaneet kävelevät lyhyen junan kohdalle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Edellä olevat tuoreimmat viestit ovat sopusoinnussa tämän aamun havaintojeni kanssa. Maanantaiaamuna (30.11.) viidestä A-junasta kolmessa oli vain yksi yksikkö (Sm2), muissa kahdessa Sm2 tuplana. K-junia näkyi todellakin useita vain kahdella vanhalla Sm-rungolla, joista yksi oli Sm1 6049 (ja samalla ainoa K:lla noteeraamani Sm1). Muut tänä aamuna havaitsemani Sm1:t olivat 6028, 6034, 6037, 6041 ja 6044 - nämä kaksi viimeksi mainittua kulkivat yhteenkytkettynä Rantaradalla E-, S- ja U-kierroissa.

----------


## PepeB

> Ainakin tänä aamuna on osa A-junista ollut liikentessä yksirunkoisena ja osa kaksirunkoisena. Samoin K-junia on ajettu kahdella yksiköllä kolmen sijaan. Toivottavasti tämä johtuu vain siitä, että pitkään pois käytöstä ollutta Sm1-kalustoa ei ole saatu ajoissa käyttökuntoon. Muuten palvelutaso huononee paljon näiden reittien varrella, koska suurin osa pitää jostain syystä vanhoja junia uusia huonompina ja kaikki pitävät lyhyitä junia huonompina. Lisäksi pitkien pysähdysaikojen ongelma siirtyy kehäradalta K- ja A-juniin, kun ihmiset eivät tiedä, onko juna pitkä vai lyhyt. Asemilla joudutaan odottamaan, kun pitkän junan kohdassa junaa odottaneet kävelevät lyhyen junan kohdalle.


Siirretään ongelma paikasta A paikkaan B  :Laughing:

----------


## tohpeeri

Kovin näkyivät täysinäisiltä Pitäjänmäen kohdalla aamun viimeiset vanhan kaluston A-junat. On muutenkin ollut vuosien varrella havaittavissa, että A-junista ei välitetä. Välillä on tullut pientä parannusta esim. Flirtien myötä, nyt mennään taas taaksepäin. Tosi surkeaa on, että iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin ajetaan vain kaksi kertaa tunnissa. Joskus muinoin lauantaipäivisin vuoroväli oli 20 min. mutta sekin piti harventaa. Vuotta myöhemmin tilanne piti palauttaa ennalleen muttei näin tapahtunut. Kun rata rakennettiin sanottiin, rttä Helsingin ja Leppävaaran välille tulee Kaupunkiradalle metromainen liikenne. Missäköhän metrot kulkevat puolen tunnin välein? Onneksi bussit kulkevat n. 10 ja sunnuntaisin n. 15 min. välein, matka-aika vain on huomattavasti pitempi.

----------


## Melamies

> Kovin näkyivät täysinäisiltä Pitäjänmäen kohdalla aamun viimeiset vanhan kaluston A-junat. On muutenkin ollut vuosien varrella havaittavissa, että A-junista ei välitetä. Välillä on tullut pientä parannusta esim. Flirtien myötä, nyt mennään taas taaksepäin. Tosi surkeaa on, että iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin ajetaan vain kaksi kertaa tunnissa. Joskus muinoin lauantaipäivisin vuoroväli oli 20 min. mutta sekin piti harventaa. Vuotta myöhemmin tilanne piti palauttaa ennalleen muttei näin tapahtunut. Kun rata rakennettiin sanottiin, rttä Helsingin ja Leppävaaran välille tulee Kaupunkiradalle metromainen liikenne. Missäköhän metrot kulkevat puolen tunnin välein? Onneksi bussit kulkevat n. 10 ja sunnuntaisin n. 15 min. välein, matka-aika vain on huomattavasti pitempi.


Samaa mieltä. Valimo, Pitäjänmäki ja Mäkkylä ovat jääneet liian harvojen vuorovälien uhreiksi. Tämä siirtää matkustajia busseihin, kuten totesitkin.

Tilanne on Kehäradalla vuorovälien suhteen parempi, mutta Pitäjänmäen suunnasta busseista 39 ja 51 junaan vaihtaminen Malminkartanossa on niin vaikeaa, että tuskinpa HSL on edes ajatellut sitä tehtävän.

----------


## tlajunen

> Missäköhän metrot kulkevat puolen tunnin välein?


Esimerkiksi Lontossa tiettyjen linjojen tietyillä haaroilla viikonloppuisin. Mitäs kysyit.  :Smile:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Siirretään ongelma paikasta A paikkaan B


Taikka paremminkin siirretään ongelma paikkaan, jossa se on helpommin hallittavissa. A- ja K-junat pystyvät käsittääkseni paremmin toipumaan viivytyksistä, sillä ajantasausta on sekä Helsingin päässä että Leppävaarassa/Keravalla.

----------

